# Still Hyper after TT



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
I had a total thyroidectomy about 8 weeks ago. I have had two blood tests since then and both have shown that I am still hyper.
Has anyone heard of this before? Should it take so long to become hypo, what is going on?
I feel ok.
Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> Hi,
> I had a total thyroidectomy about 8 weeks ago. I have had two blood tests since then and both have shown that I am still hyper.
> Has anyone heard of this before? Should it take so long to become hypo, what is going on?
> I feel ok.
> ...


Tiffany,

If your surgeon did a complete TT I highly doubt you are still hyper unless you are over medicated on levothyroxine replacement meds.

What are you basing the "hyper" comment on? TSH is diagnostic only and you may still show as not having any due to antibodies which will still be present despite the fact you have no thyroid gland.

Correct tests for thyroid hormones post TT are FreeT4 and FreeT3.

Please post any current labs you have along with ranges.

What symptoms are you experiencing?

What medications and doses are you on?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> Hi,
> I had a total thyroidectomy about 8 weeks ago. I have had two blood tests since then and both have shown that I am still hyper.
> Has anyone heard of this before? Should it take so long to become hypo, what is going on?
> I feel ok.
> ...


Yes; I had to have RAI 3 times. A radioactive uptake scan is recommended to see what is going on.

What do your labs look like? Please include the ranges


----------

